# plastic hinge for glass top



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone know of a cheap source, I need about 40 feet of it


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Try contacting Rogers Aquatics in Surrey to see if they have any in their store.
Roger's Aquatic & Pet Supplies

pretty pricey online for the All-Glass Versa-Top Replacement Pieces.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try to get a quantity discount at KE. They are the only one I know that stock them in long lengths.

40 ft is a bit not lots. I have a source but minimum order is 1,000 feet :lol: Even a big group buy won't hit that minimum.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

40 feet?! 
Can I come swim in your tank?!?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll try them tomorrow.
Keri I wish it was a 40 foot tank I'd be swimming in there too! But it's hard to get a good rhythm going in a bunch of side by side 2 foot tanks.


----------

